# 1/2" vs 1/4" drywall



## jackwashere

The question has probably been asked a million times but the search feature on this forum wasn't too helpful. 

What are the pros/cons of using 1/2" drywall vs 1/4" drywall?

I have found drywall screws don't dig into 1/4" as well. 1/2" drywall is heavier. Any other factors I should consider when making a decision?


----------



## coupe

#1= the fire stop value,#2= your standard door/window frames/jambs are made for 1/2"


----------



## Maintenance 6

1/4" drywall is too thin and flimsy to be used as a stand alone wall or ceiling board. If somebody just leans on the wall they will punch through it. Use 1/2".


----------



## packer_rich

I have only used 1/4" as a laminate when I had to cover an old wall. Last time I did this was when I had removed paneling and it would have been too time consuming to scrape and skim the wall.


----------



## oh'mike

1/4 inch is only used for skinning over existing drywall--or for bending around curved walls (double layer of 1/4 inch)

It's more expensive than 1/2 inch and requires more screws ,when used as a skin,so 1/2" is often used for skinning a bad ceiling --


----------



## Gary in WA

As you mentioned "heavier"--- use 1/2" LightRoc (1.2-1.4#)- it's about the same weight as 1/4" regular drywall (1.2#) yet it will stand alone and span perpendicular ceiling framing with a texture at 24"o.c.: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&..._w2ARf&sig=AHIEtbT3-jS_UFfs-iaiU1o3kfoOlKl-7Q

http://www.americangypsum.com/data/products/LightRocsubmittalsheet541.pdf

Gary


----------



## bjbatlanta

1/4" is more expensive. Only comes in 8' lengths (unless you buy at a drywall supply), so more butt joints. Too flimsy (will sag on ceilings) unless used to go over an existing wall/ceiling. Just to name a few reasons......


----------



## oldrivers

i dont see where the weight difference makes enough of a issue . i mean its not that heavy neither is 5/8ths for that matter. never seen anywhere where the weight of drywall was an issue .


----------

